

Utilizing the CoderBits Api - johnjlocke
http://blog.donovanglover.com/2013/01/coderbits-api/

======
scottksmith95
This is a very thorough tutorial explaining the schema for the API as well as
many ways to fully consume it.

------
Shipow
great stuff

